# New guy and his little tin boat.



## Codeman (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim PMed me off of another site and invited me over here I just wnat to say hey to everyone and introduce myself and my little project. I have what appears to be a Lone Star Commander that I have acquired. The title says Lone Star and lists it as a '65. But the VIN looks like it may have been assigned by the state of Mo. at one point. Its also actually sitting on a Lone Star Trailer too. The guy I got it from ( that got it from my father in law) had carpeted part of it and actually started putting a floor in but never really finished it. I am thinking I am going to deck from the front bench forward, once I get it in the water and running. I just serviced the 9.8 Merc I have for it and hope to maybe stick it in the water in the next few days. It needs paint on the outside but that part may wait a little while. The sad fact is it's been sitting in my back yard collecting leaves for about a year and a half now. LOL I got a wild hair and decided that I was ready to fish a little. Its been a while and I have never really bass fished but I am ready to start learning. Anyway thats it in a nut shell now on to the pics.


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for joining Man! We got a great crew here! Love the boat! Once you deck the front that boat will be killer! Take a look in boat modification an jon boat mods for some cool things donr to boats already!


Welcome aboard!
Jim


----------



## Fish Chris (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome. That little tin boat is all you need to catch the biggest bass in your waters ! 

BTW, with my last little 12ft'er, I tried "unsuccessfully" two times, to paint it.... the paint just came right off in sheets :-( Finally, a buddy of mine and I, took it to his shop and sandblasted the whole thing down to raw metal, and I tried to paint it once more, with a Cabelas camo kit (just 6 cans of spray paint, and a couple leaf stencils) and I thought it came out awesome ! And the best part was, by sand blasting the metal completely bare first, it held it unbelieveably well ! ......like to say, that was about 8 years ago, and it still looks okay when I see my buddy (that I gave this boat too) out fishing in it  Zero chipping or peeling.

Here's a shot of my old boat, and the home done camo paint job 





Be safe, and have fun on your tin boat 

Peace,
Fish Chris


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Mr. Codeman welcome aboard my friend, you'll find this one of the best sites ever, everyones very knowledgeable, so be prepared to get bombarded with a variation of answers, everyones answer works for them all you have to do is pick which one is for you.

Mr. Fish Chris what boat? All I see is a trailer. If theres a camo boat sitting on it Good Job =D> Man!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard code man  That boat looks like it will make a sweet fishing machine.

And FishChris - awesome camo job, looks super nice.

I would not even bother to paint the boat - waste of good fishing time. 

Put your efforts into doing a super job with the controls and electronics, they help catch fish 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome Aboard and great looking rig!


----------



## Codeman (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I took her out on her maiden voyage (for me anyway) probably the first time it had been in the water in 4 years or so. I am proud to report it didn't sink! LOL It'll defiantly be able to stand some weight in the nose to get it to sit nice in the water. I am a big boy (300+) and I took my skinny buddy (160 maybe) and it liked the combo of me in the front and him in the back that seemed to get the best balance while under way. Not sure about decking the front now. Not sure how stable it will be. For now it'll fish fine with a few added amenities.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

glad things went well codeman! Now lets see some fish!


----------



## Codeman (Nov 21, 2007)

Ashamed to admit I haven't even bought a license this year. We got out there yesterday and we both looked at each other and said why didn't we bring any rods. Problem is I have another little addiction, I own a Jeep.  We have a trip planned for this weekend and that will most likely be it for a couple of months. I'd like to get some Crappie fishing done this winter. 

Here is my other little money pit. LOL '85 CJ7 258, Auto, locked front and back, 33x13.50 Swampers, custom cage, tire carrier,etc. by me and my buddy.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

I love those old jeeps! Much better than the new ones.


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

nice


----------



## Codeman (Nov 21, 2007)

I was a little hard on her last trip out. I have got to change out the rear end housing with a striaght one now.  We are taking my buddy's this weekend. If you like mine you should love his.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet! 8)


----------



## Codeman (Nov 21, 2007)

Our wives pretty much refuse to wheel with us anymore so we just usually wind up taking one Jeep or the other. His wife does fish with him though. Hope I can talk mine into going some I know the kids will love going.


----------



## pbw (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow nice jeep man.


----------

